
Twttr sketch (2006) - radkapital
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackdorsey/182613360/in/photostream/
======
jonchurch_
Just as interesting to me is the MVP screenshot that precedes this photo
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackdorsey/182614595/in/photos...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackdorsey/182614595/in/photostream/)

~~~
anarchogeek
Oh shit, that's my old phone number... before i switched my account to have
@rabble. ;-D

~~~
radkapital
Woah, was just reading the chapter where it described you in the Hatching
Twitter book. Didn't know you hung out here too.

------
rukshn
It's interesting how two veery big services came from the idea of setting up a
real-time status.

Early Twitter as I remember was that when you post the status your followers
would get an SMS notification with the status.

Jack mentions that here of a real-time status and also the same for WhatsApp.
Where WhatsApp inventors thought about a way to set up a real-time status.

But they pivoted to something different. Only that Twitter is still more close
to the original idea.

~~~
noitsnot
That's interesting because I look at the date of 2006 and the drawing and say
he was about a year or so behind The Facebook's status update.

~~~
pram
and they’re all years behind AIM profile updates with the hottest linkin park
lyrics

~~~
TomMarius
There were statuses in ICQ and Skype too

~~~
noitsnot
"Profiles" and "Away Messages", right? Different name, same thing. I'm not
sure what I'm getting at.

------
travbrack
The intended purpose was so innocent and naive.

~~~
radkapital
who would have thought it would turn into POTUS chief medium of communication
then

~~~
sjwright
In their defence, it's unlikely that the situation would have been much
different without Twitter. There are plenty of other ways for narcissists to
micro-publish on the Internet.

~~~
Cyberdog
Yep. Hell, I'm narcissistically micro-publishing right now!

~~~
sjwright
You might be being sarcastic, but you’re not wrong. If the POTUS commented on
hacker news, they’d hit the media just as surely as any tweet.

------
evmar
If you look at old LiveJournal the short posting form felt a lot like twitter.
Here's what LJ content looked like on the day of that Flickr post:

[https://brad.livejournal.com/2000/05/31/](https://brad.livejournal.com/2000/05/31/)

(Edit: switched the link to match the flickr post.)

------
exogeny
Noah Glass got hosed.

~~~
tonystubblebine
I like Noah, but I don't think this is really true.

Twitter was spun out of Odeo and that spin out was based on Ev's money and
Jack's idea.

In the spin out, Ev & Jack were basically recruiting out of the Odeo team.
Some of us didn't want to go along. I just up and quit, I was so frustrated
there. But Noah did want to continue and wasn't taken along.

This all went down when Twitter was in a very, very weak position, i.e. didn't
really have any value other than the fact that Ev & Jack wanted to work on it.
It probably had 200 users or even less. This is a classic case of the idea is
worthless and the execution is everything. Ev & Jack were the ones carrying
the ability to execute this.

So, Noah getting hosed really comes down to he wanted a job and didn't get it.
I know that hurts, but it doesn't deserve to be the scandal that Nick Bilton
made it out to be.

For the scandal to work, people try to latch on to Twitter being prototyped
inside the Odeo corporate entity which would make Noah a founder. That entity
was dead though. Audio blogging and podcasting directories didn't work in
2005. That's what Noah really co-founded. And so in the break up of the
company, Ev bought all the assets. There was no other buyer, no other source
of funding, or even a desire to keep any of the products alive. Noah did end
up with stock in the new Twitter and that makes it a pretty good outcome for
him.

------
someonehere
I still have the coffee cup they handed out to employees when they brought up
the origin story during an all hands once. Can’t remember if it was 2010 or
2011 I got the cup. Still have it and use it. Has the old Twttr logo on it.

------
WorldPeas
What's the deal with the bots?

------
niksmac
Look at all his lady fans, lol.

------
egfx
>I love the word.ed domains

Except worded domains that begin with [https://2fb.me](https://2fb.me) that
try to deliver tweets beyond its boundaries.

Twitter has been a bane to this service for many generations.

------
heyarviind
Why there are so many girls in comments on twttr

~~~
missedthecue
Theyre bots

------
mindfulplay
If we had the sketch to how toilet paper was first developed would we hold it
this level of reverence?

What is the fascination with such trivial technologies grabbing a mindshare?

~~~
runawaybottle
Because it’s inspiring. A lot of our ideas look as simple as that, and it’s
good from time to time to remember that it can be done.

~~~
FriendlyNormie
I find it infuriating. It drives home how insurmountable someone else’s first
mover advantage and subsequent network effects can be. I say this as someone
who had great success in my niche, I’m often angry about my own success and
sympathize with my competitors who failed to catch up for no reason other than
that they weren’t the first to do what I did.

Today no one can turn their own micropublishing idea into a Twitter
competitor, because by the time it achieves even 0.1% of Twitter’s success,
Twitter will just clone its features to kill its momentum.

~~~
runawaybottle
That’s life though. This is one of the first ‘it’s a you’ problem everyone has
to get over sooner or later. Sorry, it’s sounds dismissive, but there’s really
no other answer to this.

